# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Không vào được diễn đàn!

## CKD

Hi!
Hôm nay em dùng mạng vnpt thì phát hiện mạng như shit. Không vào được diễn đàn. Em có đổi qua dùng google DNS cũng khongk ăn thua.

Bài này em post bằng điện thoại, dùng 3G của mobifone.

Có cụ nào cũng gặp tình trạng tương tự hoạc nhà mạng nào khác thì info cho anh em với ạ.

Thanks!

----------


## minhphuong167

> Hi!
> Hôm nay em dùng mạng vnpt thì phát hiện mạng như shit. Không vào được diễn đàn. Em có đổi qua dùng google DNS cũng khongk ăn thua.
> 
> Bài này em post bằng điện thoại, dùng 3G của mobifone.
> 
> Có cụ nào cũng gặp tình trạng tương tự hoạc nhà mạng nào khác thì info cho anh em với ạ.
> 
> Thanks!


Trước em có lần cũng gặp hiện trạng tương tự, nhưng đi đâu đó 1 lúc rùi vào lại được.
Có lẽ do lúc ấy do nghẽn mạng.

----------

